
Ask HN: How much productivity have you lost because of this election? - mijustin
I&#x27;m Canadian, and I can&#x27;t believe how much time I&#x27;ve spent reading, thinking, and debating about the election.<p>Obviously, I can&#x27;t vote, but the USA election has been unavoidable: no matter where you go, it&#x27;s there.<p>Personally, I&#x27;m looking forward to being able to focus again!
======
baccheion
I spent no time on it. There's nothing going on. Both candidates are meh, and
it's looking like it should've been Bernie Sanders. I have a feeling this is
the last straw and that America is done. The new administration will
essentially be doing nothing but cementing into place all the garbage that
exists.

America lost its greatness due to feeding into idiot, backward, ignorant,
prejudiced, close-minded, judgmental, etc points of view, and into doing the
dumbest thing. The Bush years did a lot of damage, and not only has nothing
been done to repair/restore anything, the idiots around have done everything
in their power to make things worse.

------
pcunite
I have been glued to researching various topics ever since Hillary Clinton was
forcibly pulled into her van at the 911 memorial this year. What I saw, and
what was said were so at odds with each other that I put in a lot of effort
this year to see just who these people were.

What I have discovered is shocking.

~~~
reefoctopus
What did you discover that was shocking?

~~~
pcunite
There is so much to tell. I don't think you would believe me. I will say this.
Do your own research. Don't just sit in front the of the major news networks
and let them spoon feed you. Use common sense. Close your ears to what people
say and look at the evidence. Follow the money. Follow the connections.

~~~
madamelic
You sound exactly like my brother.

He just discovered "The Dark Web". :eyeroll:

------
motoford
I'm in USA. Not a whole lot up until the very end. I tend to ignore it pretty
well until it all gets close then obsession with it kicks in. I pretty much
know election day is a productivity write off for me so I just don't worry
about it, its only a day every 4 years.

------
munchbunny
It's less about this election specifically, more about the political insanity
that has been our government for the last 4-8 years.

Personally, I've lost a few hours of productivity over this election cycle,
but that's a tiny cost compared to the kinds of damage that a long list of
governmental fiascos has created. I blame insanely, irrationally tribal
politics and demagoguery for much of it.

------
joeclark77
The current political crisis has been a productivity drain for me since 2008,
with Tea Parties to attend, three grueling Presidential campaigns, two
midterms, and all the primaries. And the shooting hasn't even started yet! I'm
afraid all we'll be able to say at the end of today is "it's the end of the
beginning".

------
cauterized
I may have gained productivity by focusing on work to distract myself from the
anxiety, both pre- and post-election.

------
auganov
The last few days with all the crazy leaks were pretty intense. But other than
that it has been pretty manageable.

------
lhorie
Not much. Way too much drama. If predictions are right, Hillary is going to
win. The end.

~~~
user5994461
The predictions markets were around 70-80% chances of victory for "remain in
the UK" during the few days before the elections. See what happened.

Right now, it's 80% in favor of Hillary Clinton. That leaves a solid 20% for
Trump.

~~~
lhorie
I don't actually care about playing oracle (and even if I did, I probably
wouldn't consider anything about the UK statistically significant for US
election outcomes)

When the results come out, they come out. Until then, people can spout
whatever crap they want, and I can just choose to tune it all out.

------
TurboHaskal
What do you mean by productivity lost.

Have you perhaps drank too much startup kool-aid?

------
jpindar
You get to stop hearing about it after the election? Lucky you.

